# Käyttäjäoikeuksien varmuuskopioiminen?

## Obi-Lan

Varmuuskopioin erään asiakkaan palvelinta rsyncillä ssh:n yli, mikä toimii vallan mainiosti. Tosin yksi ongelma siinä on, käyttäjäoikeudet eivät kopioidu. Tämä ei ilmeisesti rsyncillä oikein kunnolla onnistu, niin mieleen tuli, että onnistusko sellainen skripti millä sais kaiuteltua jokaisen kansion käyttäjäoikeudet tiedostoon, mistä ne palautustilanteessa vois chownilla tuuppia takas. 

```

ls -lA|awk '{ print $3":"$4,$8}'

```

Tämä rimpsu antaa about semmoista outputtia, mitä haluaisin, mutta en ole keksinyt miten saisin filen täyden polun aina rivilleen, että voisin ajaa tämän komennon periaatteessa juuresta ja se tekisi täyden listan tiedostoista ja oikeuksista. Eli jotain tyyliin "find /.", mutta pitäisi saada näkymään myös omistajan ja ryhmän nimet tai id:t.

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

"Luulisin" kyllä että rsync kopioi oikeudet kunnolla ja että kyse olisi ennemminkin siitä että UID/GID:it eivät ole samat molemmissa koneissa, jolloin riittäisi että tsekkaat passwd/shadow tiedostoista mitä eroja on ja korjaat ne.

Ei kyllä ole niin paljon kokemusta rsyncistä, mutta kyllä ihan perus cp/scp kopioi oikeudet kunnolla.

----------

## Obi-Lan

No siis jos UID ja GUID numerot pysyisivät samana niin ei tässä olisi mitää hätää. Mutta rsync ei näin tee, ongelma lienee siinä, että kohdekoneen käyttäjätilillä ei ole normiuseria enempää oikeuksia. Enkä sille halua antaa enempää, joten kaikki synkronoitavat filet saavat tämän userin ID ja GUID:n. 

Tietty vois tar:ia käyttää, mutta tämä veisi varmaan liikaa kaistaa kun kamat menee kuitenkin netin yli.

----------

